# Asus ARES II gets Tested



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys, guru3d has pulished a review of ASUS ARES II which combines two HD 7970 GHz Edition GPU, with a 6600 MHz 6GB (3GB per GPU) overclocked Memory and a Water cooling block in a single package. It claimed to be 13% powerful than GTX 690 and 130% powerful than a HD 7970. Well check the review:-
ASUS ARES II review - Introduction


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

fastest gfx card on the earth  anyway, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Myth (Jan 30, 2013)

Plain wicked sick !!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

finally.. the GT690 is PWNED. 

btw... Hitman Absolution, optimised for AMD cards give better performance on nVidia cards. conspiracy!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

Would cost a bomb in India only if these are available, ever.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *Would cost a bomb in India only if these are available, ever.*


Never.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

We know that too well, don't we?
So, what's the point of this thread & predicting about the 'Indian' price at the first place?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> We know that too well, don't we?
> So, what's the point of this thread & predicting about the 'Indian' price at the first place?


*www.dreambigcc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Dream-Big.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

If someone has access to custom watercooling setup, it makes sense to take that route and just buy a couple of 7970. A better option than these ARES/MARS/Titan etc. IMO.

That said, the card itself is an awesome product, more of a show-off of ASUS engineers.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> If someone has access to custom watercooling setup, it makes sense to take that route and just buy a couple of 7970. A better option than these ARES/MARS/Titan etc. IMO.
> 
> That said, the card itself is an awesome product, more of a show-off of ASUS engineers.


Remember this? ASUS - - ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5
I still can't figure out how they manage to keep the thermals or power draw under any kind of control.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2013)

one more review of this pixel prowess  and @ $1600 it's still less than One hundred thousand .
ASUS ROG ARES II 6144 MB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Veer.malhotra (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this link. I was looking for this review.


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> one more review of this pixel prowess  and @ $1600 it's still less than One hundred thousand .
> ASUS ROG ARES II 6144 MB Review | techPowerUp



Thanks for the link.

100k reminds me, vedant will offer a sapphire 7990 @ 98k+ tax.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually these Ares cards are not for mass selling, they are basically collector's card. Price will be around $1300 after some time but don't justify the price of these components by just gaming performance.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ so how many of these will be manufactured ?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 1, 2013)

The setup that will make use of this card , will itself cost a fortune. 
Thanks for sharing this Cilus.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

just a core i7 3770K,a ROG series mobo, 16GB 2133 Mhz Ram with decent PSU and CPU cooler should be enough


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ so how many of these will be manufactured ?



1000

each card will have a metal plate on which the number will be laser engraved.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2013)

^^ thanks .. BTW, Nvidia is arming their Geforce Titan ( tesla cannon, anyone ? ) to make the world's fastest gfx card  if rumors are to be believed then for single gpu x71xx score is really something !


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW!!1!!!1?1!!!1 great performance.





topgear said:


> *just* a core i7 3770K,a ROG series mobo, 16GB 2133 Mhz Ram with decent PSU and CPU cooler should be enough


Just this much?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

just a Rog mobo and just 16GB 2133MHz ram. Just


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> just a core i7 3770K,a ROG series mobo, 16GB 2133 Mhz Ram with decent PSU and CPU cooler should be enough



Expected even more....


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> just a core i7 3770K,a ROG series mobo, 16GB 2133 Mhz Ram with *decent PSU* and CPU cooler should be enough


This I like to see.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Expected even more....



well, you gotta add the monitor, mouse, keyboard, cabby, and headphone/speaker   

topgear just mentioned the bare essentials.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> well, you gotta add the monitor, mouse, keyboard, cabby, and headphone/speaker
> 
> topgear just mentioned the bare essentials.





You are funnier than expected


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ just hook up 6x 24inch monitors and a grab a pair of Ares II  and don't forget to get a quality X79 mobo and a Xeon E5 2687W - after ll a $1500 GPU needs a $1950 cpu to go with and this thread is taking it's turn towards trolling


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ so how many of these will be manufactured ?



1000 pieces.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

here comes some more reviews to keep you guy on track and the way you guys are posting in this thread looks like there's an exchange program is gong on for Ares II  anyway, here you go :

HARDOCP - Introduction to ASUS ROG ARES II - ASUS ROG ARES II Video Card Review
Exclusive Test: ASUS Ares II in CrossFire setup
ASUS Ares II Crossfire X review: the most extreme graphics card times two | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
Asus ROG ARES II 6GB Review [Part 1/2]: In a different league by VR-Zone.com


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Exclusive Test: ASUS Ares II in CrossFire setup

these stupids are still using 12.11 catalyst..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> some Kid with a serious fat purse and a serious slim brain.
> 
> btw, Asus wont ship this to india for sure..





Found that price for top notch AMD nvidia cards are few thousand bucks cheaper in here than india, not by a great margin but it is. May be because of doller->IDR rate is too high and the INR conv rate falls between, the net difference is more than gross and by some really complicated and crappy old pen and paper calculation it comes cheaper!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Found that price for top notch AMD nvidia cards are few thousand bucks cheaper in here than india, not by a great margin but it is. May be because of doller->IDR rate is too high and the INR conv rate falls between, the net difference is more than gross and by some really complicated and crappy old pen and paper calculation it comes cheaper!!!


Electronics are cheaper almost everywhere except in India, the greedy Indian govt.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Electronics are cheaper almost everywhere except in India, the greedy Indian govt.



Yes. For last 2 years, price of different and equivalent components are increasing. Increase in tax, dury + VAT and not to forget excessive profiteering practice of some importers. One starts and other follow.
If you look at most of te components, their INR price if almost 80-85INR ~ 1USD, when you compare with USA price. Exceptions are there.
This used to be around 55-60INR ~ 1USD only two years ago.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

dunno much about the financial exchanges here, so gonna zip mah lip in this case. 

but one thing is sure, Greedy Indian govt taking out from the pockets of the poor and moderates..


----------

